# Gabe at Travis's



## wvlogger (Feb 28, 2010)

Though we have not seen what went down yet. What would you all do if your boss came up on your porch yellin and cussing? I know what i would do, But it would constitute in 25 to life.


----------



## fmaglin (Feb 28, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> Though we have not seen what went down yet. What would you all do if your boss came up on your porch yellin and cussing? I know what i would do, But it would constitute in 25 to life.



:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 28, 2010)

No doubt about it, old Gabe need's a 55 gal drum of wup azz opened up on his head. He be sucking his supper through a straw for a few months. He is acting like a 13 year old kid, after he had his azz thumped he be goiong to jail for tearing up my chair. Hell, here in Missouri the make my day law might even cover blowing his fat azz away, depends if the kid felt personally threatned or considered the chair incident destroying his personal property.
Kid should have forced him to suck on a 12 ga barrel for the camera's, now that would be drama.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is this something that is upcoming on a future show or did I miss something? With the olympics on I have been not up to date on the drama.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 28, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Is this something that is upcoming on a future show or did I miss something? With the olympics on I have been not up to date on the drama.



Watch the show tonite.


----------



## flashy (Feb 28, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> Watch the show tonite.



......and MOST of us will watch the show tonight precisely BECAUSE of GABE!
If he acted normally and rationally it would be boring. It's all fiction, scripted to be interesting. 

Hating Gabe for his behavior is like hating Darth Vader for cutting off Luke Skywalker's arm.

I'm gonna watch it and enjoy it (or not) for what it is.


----------



## K7NUT (Feb 28, 2010)

flashy said:


> ......and MOST of us will watch the show tonight precisely BECAUSE of GABE!
> If he acted normally and rationally it would be boring. It's all fiction, scripted to be interesting.
> 
> Hating Gabe for his behavior is like hating Darth Vader for cutting off Luke Skywalker's arm.
> ...



WOW! I agree, he is in it for the show, but you have to remember, they agreed to a contract with the History channel(to poke around and slow production)to give US a show! Even if I think Gabe is a ####! He and his Dad run a company! Try it sometime!
I know it's just a show, but it's awesome! I love it, but remember, it's just a SHOW!
Remember, we love to run CHAINSAWS!!


----------



## logging22 (Feb 28, 2010)

K7NUT said:


> WOW! I agree, he is in it for the show, but you have to remember, they agreed to a contract with the History channel(to poke around and slow production)to give US a show! Even if I think Gabe is a ####! He and his Dad run a company! Try it sometime!
> I know it's just a show, but it's awesome! I love it, but remember, it's just a SHOW!
> Remember, we love to run CHAINSAWS!!



Easy man. You'll blow a gasket.


----------



## wvlogger (Feb 28, 2010)

Well he did what i thought he would do. He just stood there like a idiot.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Feb 28, 2010)

watching some of the outtake shows from dirty jobs and realized just how much time a film crew can waste. Im sure the history channel is compensating them for the extra time it takes. Plus, as we have seen in other episodes, the camera crew has first aid equipment and skills to help out.


----------



## NeoTree (Feb 28, 2010)

gabe seems like a big baby, thats not a way for a boss to act yelling and screaming like that, sure its his buisness, but who wants to work for a guy that screams at him all the time. but hey if you dont hate your boss he's not doing his job.


----------



## chucker (Feb 28, 2010)

?? "SOME DAYS, I JUST HATE MYSELF"........ does that mean im a good "BOSS" ????????????? ive fired myself so many times i cant re hire or retire!! lol


----------



## K7NUT (Feb 28, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Easy man. You'll blow a gasket.





Fronty Owner said:


> watching some of the outtake shows from dirty jobs and realized just how much time a film crew can waste. Im sure the history channel is compensating them for the extra time it takes. Plus, as we have seen in other episodes, the camera crew has first aid equipment and skills to help out.





NeoTree said:


> gabe seems like a big baby, thats not a way for a boss to act yelling and screaming like that, sure its his buisness, but who wants to work for a guy that screams at him all the time. but hey if you dont hate your boss he's not doing his job.


1st. don't worry about me...
2nd. Yes there is down time or NON-productive time, however, American's are custom to gett'n there crap cheap and when "they" want it!
3rd. Kids of today have NO IDEA what work is!
They think everything is owed to them?
I think this is great, I hope SS pulls there head out, but on the other hand, having giv'en up my business do to lack of home sales, I hope people relise that having a job is not an intetitlement !!
Hey MELVIN, Dont let the door hit you in the ASS on the way OUT the DOOR!


----------



## Fronty Owner (Feb 28, 2010)

I dont think you have to hate your boss. I dont always agree with my boss, I have been mad at him. Then we'll go out to lunch or have a closed door meeting and discuss it or argue about it until we see things the same way again.


----------



## kingston (Feb 28, 2010)

Gabe's behavior is completely unacceptable. He is a bully and reckless. I'm not quite sure what he is trying to prove, but something sure seems to be eating at him. You just can't treat people like that.


----------



## NeoTree (Feb 28, 2010)

K7NUT said:


> Kids of today have NO IDEA what work is!
> They think everything is owed to them?



I'm 22, bought my own house at age 19, got married last year, fully restored a 1972 pontiac, heat my house with wood, work for a tree service and a pizza shop, while i'm going to college. i know what work is. 

but you are right, i have worked with probably 50 of my own peers, and only one of them will out work me, but not when we are working together:greenchainsaw:


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## chucker (Feb 28, 2010)

with gabe, just could be that his dad has a lot to do with it (atitude).... craigs, atitude seems like he,s mad at the world for him being a little short for his stature as a logger! pent up frustrations taken out on a lesser boy(gabe) and lessons learned or taught the old school way!! if you cant do it your self all else are worthless!!! gabes atitude is relavent to daddies... both craig and gabe need to work the field as well as top sidejust to show their true nature of the cry baby beast..............


----------



## Fronty Owner (Feb 28, 2010)

K7NUT said:


> 3rd. Kids of today have NO IDEA what work is!



some of us older kids have forgotten.
I work as a mechanical engineer. 45 to 50 hour weeks are normal. Starting in January, I picked up a couple college classes in EE. Ya know, its not as easy as I remember.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 28, 2010)

Gabe should've walked away. I would of. Maybe not when I was his age, though. Good to see Melvin BYE-BYE. Jimmy sounds like he needs to go on vacation (although he seems like hes on one, done about that much work anyway). I'd hire James in a minute. The temp captain seems cool-maybe we'll see more of him. I've worked for bosses like Melvin and Gabe. I don't need to any more, thankfully. Everybody gets mad, but that goes too far. JM Browning-like that was his real phone-handled it OK,his guys didn't see him and he felt better. And somebody gets to sell him some more ammo. Not as good as last season though.


----------



## K7NUT (Feb 28, 2010)

kingston said:


> Gabe's behavior is completely unacceptable.





Fronty Owner said:


> some of us older kids have forgotten.





8433jeff said:


> Gabe should've walked away. I would of.



WOW! Did I miss ALL of you on the AxMen Episode?
Where you there?
Do you run a Logging company!?
I don't either, it's a show, they highlight the SELLING points!
Your talking about it, they did THERE job didn't they!?
I'm trying to look at this from a business point of view(based on the info were ALL giv'n)!
I HAD a business, Due to Pres. Carter( from '73) I lost mine! I have to hand it to these guys holding a TOUGH candle to the position to fill, don't let ANYONE fill the spot because THEY show up!
They need to WORK for it! Your right, I get worked up, but i also gave up my business to go to work with the YOUTH of America! And I AM disappointed! It's a J.O.B. now with bennie's that's all it is!
My comments on the show, are about a SHOW, A PLAY shall we say?
It's about making MONEY! I wish I would have thought of it! More power to 'em!
Love the "PLAY"!
GM


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I used to work for a guy that was a jerk like Gabe. Always yelling and his employees and telling the go fasterfasterfaster no matter how fast they were going. His employees were miserable and so was I. His dad owned the company he worked for and he told his son to knock off the berating but it never stuck. The son took over the business when the dad retired and the son was just as grouchy if not more so. So I went off to do better things and that guy 30 years later is still operating the same way. Problem is his construction business is not much to look at after 30 years and he can never hold onto an employee for more than a few months. He pays his bills in the summer doing the construction but he is never going to get rich. He is known as a SOB to work for but he pays a bit more than the others because he knows he is a jerk.

Oh, I should point out that guy is my brother.


----------



## strokersix (Mar 1, 2010)

anyone can answer this one.....

If you were the owner of a (any) company, and you had a new hire that was boarder line of cutting it on work and he didn't show up for work one day, would you go out looking for this clown?

NO WAY, you write that SOB off and find another. And I sure in the heck wouldn't go over slamming the guys stuff around.

And you don't have to have your employee's hate you to show that you're doing a good job.


----------



## Wood Hick (Mar 1, 2010)

Nevermind the TV mandrama, here is what I cannot understand about alot of todays 20 somethings: What in the hell makes them think because they show up for a few days, weeks, etc. that they deserve to sleep in, blow off the day and not even call ? I've got two businesses, both barely making it. I started as the floor sweepers ass wipe, on the bottom and climbed to somewhat success. I am no genius but dammit I knew I had to be the guy who always showed up, stayed late, busted ass, and kept his mouth shut. Kids like Travis are just missing the drive that makes a man, just my opinion !:greenchainsaw:


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> Though we have not seen what went down yet. What would you all do if your boss came up on your porch yellin and cussing? I know what i would do, But it would constitute in 25 to life.



you would MURDER or kidnap your boss if he came and yelled at you on your porch for skipping work and not calling in?


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> JM Browning-like that was his real phone-



first thing i thought!
no way j browning is carrying around a old school baby blue cell phone, that thing was from 2001


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 1, 2010)

gabe made a fool of himself, even more so than usual. 
walking out into the middle of the road ranting and raving "come on out here and show me what a man you are"... i would have just went inside and closed the door, thats about the only way he could have looked like more of a fool than he already did. challenging a guy to a fight because he doesnt wana work for you? throwing his belonging around making a scene at his apartment complex? "come out here and square up with me and show me what a man you are".. what a fool, if only he could lead by example


----------



## deer slayer (Mar 1, 2010)

It would've been a show if he went out to the street and whooped up on him!!!! Gabe acted like a butt, who does that in real life?? My issue is they never show them TRAINING these guys, its here it is do it.. show them some basics first, let them make their mistakes and build off of it..


----------



## pachickadee (Mar 1, 2010)

this is travis's girl. 
gabe coming to our house was not scripted. travis injured his knee. they edited out most of the brace on his leg. you can see it a little bit when travis is sitting in the chair and has his leg up. 
yes gabe knew that travis's leg was injured and still wanted to fight him. 

there is a couple things you didnt see that they edited out. like gabe calling the office and finding out that travis really did call in but they never relayed the message to gabe. 

it took a total of an hour and a half of driving to get from the work site to our house one way with no traffic. if gabe was so concerned about money and production he would have never ever wasted at least 3 hours round trip to come here.

oh fyi--travis and dave were only hired for the duration of the show. even though dave got the "perminent" spot, he was canned after the cameras were gone.


----------



## NeoTree (Mar 1, 2010)

I didnt think the confrontation was scripted because travis was smoking and they don't like to show people smoking on tv when they don't have to. Although i'm sure if gabe wasn't a "tv star" he wouldnt of drove all the way to travis' house just to call him a turd and drive back. They can take any situation a cut/paste together clips to make somthing look really horrible or downplay whatever they want. It's more of a soap opera now than a logger show. btw how could that cable cost $35,000 that browning broke, thats crazy.


----------



## Hlakegollum (Mar 1, 2010)

NeoTree said:


> I didnt think the confrontation was scripted because travis was smoking and they don't like to show people smoking on tv when they don't have to. Although i'm sure if gabe wasn't a "tv star" he wouldnt of drove all the way to travis' house just to call him a turd and drive back. They can take any situation a cut/paste together clips to make somthing look really horrible or downplay whatever they want. It's more of a soap opera now than a logger show. btw how could that cable cost $35,000 that browning broke, thats crazy.



Good point. I think smoking gives you a PG-13 or R rating in a movie.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 1, 2010)

kingston said:


> Gabe's behavior is completely unacceptable. He is a bully and reckless. I'm not quite sure what he is trying to prove, but something sure seems to be eating at him. You just can't treat people like that.



Yeah high blood pressure and cholestrol.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 1, 2010)

K7NUT said:


> WOW! Did I miss ALL of you on the AxMen Episode?
> Where you there?
> Do you run a Logging company!?
> I don't either, it's a show, they highlight the SELLING points!
> ...



Business or not and whether or not thats the real Gabe that tub of turd chose to act like my 3 yr old in the toy isle at wal-mart. I run my own business and my wife owns an insurance agency so my respect for rygards is nada. Hopefully future landowners choose not to use them over this show. Look at brownings, the son was bad for business the old man is good for it, who's on the show now? Nothing good will happen for them based off fatty's temper tantrums.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Mar 1, 2010)

Gabe is the perfect example of the difference between a boss and a leader.

I can't verify if PAchickadee is Travis's girlfriend/fiance but on the History channel's users group she posts there too. Seems to be the same writer in that she avoids the time-honored tradition of capitalization of the first letter in a sentence.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't care if he's an owner or not, between 20 years of service and 25 years of managing people in the private sector, that's certainly not how it's done. I like the analogy of the 3 year old in the toy isle. He come to my place on my property acted like that I would have wore his fat azz out. Don't care if it took bare fist, maul handle, whatever it took, he wouldn't come back for a second dose. There is no reason to treat an employee in that way.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 1, 2010)

K7NUT said:


> 1st. don't worry about me...
> 2nd. Yes there is down time or NON-productive time, however, American's are custom to gett'n there crap cheap and when "they" want it!
> 3rd. Kids of today have NO IDEA what work is!
> They think everything is owed to them?
> ...



Im not worried about you tough guy. I got enough to worry about my logging company.


----------



## garyischofield (Mar 1, 2010)

*how much $ to the logging contractors*

After watching Browning,who undoubtedly is a serious wood contractor,it boggles my mind that he would do something like shooting his phone on an internationally distributed show without a substantial financial incentive.Would fatazz take time to drive during production hours to Travis's trailer to confront him?If Travis's absence left them short handed,wouldn't the logical plan be for fatazz to fill the gap in some way.Those bosses that put that put greenhorns right into the fray are nuts.There is so much that is counterintuitive about this show that the almighty buck has to be the variable here that's underestimated.I'm sure glad Axemen didn't document some off my boss related tirades.(Smashed saws,hardhats thrown etc.)


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I wonder if what'shisname with the smashed finger is going to sue Gabe for dangerous work conditions. They have it on tape. No clear and planned work area and lousy to minimal training. If that ain't a lawsuit nothing is.


----------



## flashy (Mar 1, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> I wonder if what'shisname with the smashed finger is going to sue Gabe for dangerous work conditions. They have it on tape. No clear and planned work area and lousy to minimal training. If that ain't a lawsuit nothing is.



I'd bet money there was a waiver of liability signed before filming.

Travis' gf said the trailer scene wasn't scripted. Maybe not in Travis' copy, but rest assured, Gabe was sent by the producers to make a scene. 

From what I understand, logging is not very profitable right now. Gabe was offered a lot of money to be a villain and do what he was told by the producer. He's doing what he has to to save the company.

How did Travis hurt his knee? If he hurt it on the job, why did they NOT over-dramatize that, just like everything else? Odd that they would edit that out.....

Did Browning shoot his phone with a Browning pistol?

I noticed how a lot of the spent shell casings seemed to amazingly land remarkably close to the phone wreckage and be in the picture.


----------



## AOD (Mar 2, 2010)

People like Gabe need a toilet broken over their heads. 

People like Jimmy make me feel better about myself. 

That is all, I am going to go watch Jack Bauer.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 2, 2010)

flashy said:


> I'd bet money there was a waiver of liability signed before filming.



OSHA and the worker's compensation folks don't care if there was a liability or a gentlemen's agreement, as long as money for work services changes hands, their rules apply. For our construction business my dad always made darn sure when we had to let someone go they were not injured or complaining of any injury because he got burned once. I don't know the details but a guy claimed he got hurt and then my dad fired him because of it. The dude won in court and my dad had to pay back wages, medical expenses and a penalty. All for a cut on the guy's hand that he never mentioned to anyone in the company.


----------



## taylor6400 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hlakegollum said:


> Good point. I think smoking gives you a PG-13 or R rating in a movie.



Arent the deckhands constantly smoking on Dangerous Catch?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 2, 2010)

taylor6400 said:


> Arent the deckhands constantly smoking on Dangerous Catch?



Yep, as does Leyland the Yarder op for Pihl. He always has a smoke hanging out of his moutn.


----------



## pachickadee (Mar 2, 2010)

one of the camera guys wasnt with travis when he hurt his knee. travis refused to recreate it (which is what they do if they dont catch something)
which is why alot of it looks scripted. 

we (mostly i) wouldnt work with the camera guys. i didnt like them. they were arrogant, bossy, pushy, spoiled city boys that had absolutely no people skills. except thom beers had people skills but he was kind of manipulative. 

i dont remember how trav hurt his knee. i will ask him though. 

the camera crew picked out the greenhorns, but rygaards had to pay their wages and train them. 

L&I does have a case against the rygaard outfit, for his nice little display at our house. 

fyi. i think caps are a waste of time since im just writing on a forum.


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 2, 2010)

pachickadee said:


> one of the camera guys wasnt with travis when he hurt his knee. travis refused to recreate it (which is what they do if they dont catch something)
> which is why alot of it looks scripted.
> 
> we (mostly i) wouldnt work with the camera guys. i didnt like them. they were arrogant, bossy, pushy, spoiled city boys that had absolutely no people skills. except thom beers had people skills but he was kind of manipulative.
> ...



_
Hey Chick, I see you found the spot ! This is a way better place to chat and that karen_hist isn't here to play mommie . You can post pictures and video too . 
Have you thought about one of those wildlife cameras hidden somewhere to spy on the people who are hurting your dogs ? Post a picture of Trav's knee so people will see what the real story is .
_


----------



## pachickadee (Mar 2, 2010)

ya i will have to charge up my camera (as soon as i find my camera charger) and post pictures that the surgeon took. 

right now we dont have alot of money to buy or rent a video camera
like that because of all the vet bills. its expensive to take 2 dogs to an emergancy vet in the middle of the night.

(pic is of the two that were poisoned) the lil white one is the one everyone saw on tv. shes the one that didnt make it. 

this forum is WAY better than thc forum.


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 2, 2010)

pachickadee said:


> ya i will have to charge up my camera (as soon as i find my camera charger) and post pictures that the surgeon took.
> 
> right now we dont have alot of money to buy or rent a video camera
> like that because of all the vet bills. its expensive to take 2 dogs to an emergancy vet in the middle of the night.
> ...



They have eyes like a Rygaard ! lol . Did you get a response from karen about deleting your post ? What did you say that upset her ? 
You can find cheap remote cameras that take snapshots when something triggers it . Under $100.00 and a lawsuit against whoever is doing it would pay for that . Try Cabela's .com . Have people in town picked on you ?


----------



## pachickadee (Mar 2, 2010)

nope..no one has picked on us except for the dogs getting poisoned. i just hope its not the start of it. most people are just curious and ask questions. 

never got a responce about my post being deleted





p.s. woodchucker-delete some of your inbox its full.


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 2, 2010)

I see you excepted my friends request . I am new to this posting thing so I don't know what being friends means other than the obvious . Do I get notified whenever you post or something ?
What did you think of the Ax Kid pic ? He's not only cute, but perfect too .


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 2, 2010)

thats impossible, i am travis's girl.
it seems he is keeping secrets from both of us..


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> thats impossible, i am travis's girl.
> it seems he is keeping secrets from both of us..



Everybody in nj are ALL Travis's girls...

Sheesh, everybody knows THAT!


.


----------



## scooter10572 (Mar 2, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> No doubt about it, old Gabe need's a 55 gal drum of wup azz opened up on his head. He be sucking his supper through a straw for a few months. He is acting like a 13 year old kid, after he had his azz thumped he be goiong to jail for tearing up my chair. Hell, here in Missouri the make my day law might even cover blowing his fat azz away, depends if the kid felt personally threatned or considered the chair incident destroying his personal property.
> Kid should have forced him to suck on a 12 ga barrel for the camera's, now that would be drama.



These guys are an outright joke to me,hollywood really took its toll. If he'd done that to me I'd have knocked his teeth out, I refuse to even watch after that episode. That fatass can't do #### but bark orders,he'd never survive a hard days work.


----------

